
Adobe reports 'critical' flaw in Flash, Acrobat | Security - CNET News - ArabGeek
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-20006893-83.html?tag=newsEditorsPicksArea.0
======
blocke
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1406299>

Plus the original didn't link to the CNET/ZDNET bandwidth waste.

~~~
ArabGeek
thanx :)

